# need help with isometric



## glacier air (Dec 7, 2021)

Hi- I am a licensed hvac contractor. I am building a house and am trying to get the permit to start. I bought plans from an online place and they assured me "yes they are complete". Well they are not. 
There was no attic ventilation which I can do- hvac- I knew that, but I need an underground plan (under slab)--waste isometric and a plumbing isometric

If I send you the plan (single floor 1800 sq ft)- is there someone who would be willing to do this for me? obviously i will pay you. THanks


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

I usually charge $6800.00 CDN + .13% tax for drawing under 2000 sq feet.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I'll do it for$5000 U.S.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

I’ll do it for $ 4900.00 USD no tax.
dhal22 is going to charge to tax and hidden fees.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Have your Plumber draw it up for you


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Logtec said:


> I’ll do it for $ 4900.00 USD no tax.
> dhal22 is going to charge to tax and hidden fees.



Change orders..............


----------

